
Production Delays Mean iPad Inventories May Be Tight at Launch - icey
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20100301/ipad-inventories-may-be-tight-at-launch/
======
bdfh42
And thus the marketing guys swing into action.

Panic apple faithful, queue up outside the stores before launch day - or else
you might have to wait to get the shiny new Apple toy.

~~~
icey
Yeah, that's pretty much what I was thinking - I'm pretty sure there have been
"production shortages" for every major launch they've done since iPhone v1.

------
hunterjrj
What is more surprising?

A) That people will fall for this and whip themselves up into a some sort of
frenzy B) That these same people haven't realized that they are essentially
being used by Apple as a marketing tool

